# Primo giorno di squola!



## Bacc0 (28 Agosto 2012)

Eccomi qui a far danni, per dire...Ben ritrovati!


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

ue bacco.


----------



## Bacc0 (28 Agosto 2012)

Un saccovecchie conoscenze ci saranno mi sa, è l'ospizio di MW


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

oldstyle sempre.


----------



## Sindaco (29 Agosto 2012)

Preparate i cateteri!!


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2012)

Bacc0


----------



## Hell Krusty (3 Settembre 2012)

Grande Bacc0!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Ri-Hellcome!


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2012)

Viva i Motorhead


----------

